# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  Обзор по каткам КВ

## Armory

Свел в обзор всю доступную информацию по теме. 
Интересно ваше мнение, а также фото, материалы, факты и предложения для развития и более широкого раскрытия темы. Читать тут http://www.armory-rus.ru/index/0-123 
Доступ открыл для всех (регистрация не обязательна). 
Заранее благодарю за конструктивную критику и помощь в материалах. 
Есть ещё тёмные пятна и вопросы, которые можно закрыть всем миром. 
С уважением, 
Ростислав Шерстнёв

----------

